# WORKS you enjoy that required WORK on your part?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A while back we had a survey asking how many times you listen to a piece before you embrace it or give up on it. Several people mentioned works that they had had to listen to multiple times before truly appreciating.

Please share those works you love that required a lot of effort on your part. How many repetitions did it take? What motivated you to listen that much? What insights did you gain by putting in so much effort?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

About 10 years ago I first had this experience. It was with the Peter Maxwell Davies Trumpet Concerto. I am a trumpeter and at the time I wanted to experience some new music. I started to listen to this work and I could tell there was 'something there' but I could also tell that there was a lot going on in the piece. At first I split it into 5 minute sections and listened to each 5 minute section a few times, then I started listening to the whole thing. It took at least 10 times through before I put it all together and could really enjoy it. It is admittedly a lot of work, and also requires the use of a recording. But I came to realize that complex music can be very enjoyable and I have been something of a new music fan ever since.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Beethoven's symphonies actually required some real work for me, which is surprising considering they're usually popular entry points into classical. Once a composer is so hugely hyped up it's difficult to separate your own listening impressions from the ones you've been told to have.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Sibelius 7th. I couldn't make sense of it the first few times but being a fan of Sibelius I persisted. It took around 7 or 8 tries but now it is among my all time favourite symphonies. If it wasn't by Sibelius, I probably would have given up after 3 or 4 hearings.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

The string quartets of Beethoven and Brahms have required some listening, becoming clear only gradually, but since I knew they were great works I have been persistent.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For some unknown reason, it took me quite a few years to appreciate and love Bach's organ music. I kept at it because I already was a big fan of every other genre that Bach wrote. Then one day, I bought a box set of organ music performed by Lionel Rogg and the rest is history.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Berg's violin concerto for me, among a couple other atonal pieces. Once I detested it, now one of my favorite violin concertos.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I hate to admit it now, but it took me a great long time before I found the guts to listen to The Rite of Spring all the way through. I'd certainly heard of it in college, and listened to excerpts; nonetheless I was afraid of it. It wasn't until I saw/heard Michael Tilson Thomas' excellent program on it (the Keeping Score series) which explained the music and the story surrounding its first performance, that I heard it start to finish. 

Now, I must say that it's not the first thing I reach for, but I've listened to it many times all the way through, and love it. If Stravinsky had written nothing else in his life after that, he'd still be in the history books for that one work. Incredible!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In my younger years I tried to listed to the Messiaen organ works - just could not relate to them at all. 

Flash forward to my later adult years, I love these organ works of Messiaen; so mysterious, and inspiring. I love playing the Hindemith Sonata II for organ as well; the other two, meh. 

I suppose or likes and dislikes change over the years, but everything I liked as a youth I still like as I near my seventh decade of life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ives Concord Piano Sonata, perhaps 5 repetitions.

Schoenberg Piano Concerto, perhaps 11 repetitions.

Schoenberg Violin Concerto, perhaps 7 repetitions.

Debussy Etudes, perhaps 5 repetitions.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stravinsky's Sacre. It was the first 20th century classical work I tried. Took me a spin or five to fully appreciate it after the initial shock. Once these floodgates were opened, the rest of the 20th (and 21st) century proved to be very enjoyable.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

It is interesting that I'm the third to answer with Stravinsky's _Le Sacre du printemps_. When I first listened to it, it had been long a familiar name because my father always recommended it me. I don't know why (considering my particular journey in music) really I didn't like it in that time despite my hard work, but it is clear that couple years later (having spent much time on modern music) I was confused how I was able not to love it at the first listen!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Bach's "Black Pearl" variation seems very elusive to me. I'm always impressed by its beauty when I listen, but to this day I never feel like I can fully grasp it, as much as I want to you.

Also, The Art of Fugue. I don't know if I will ever understand it. It is the most boring piece I think I've ever heard, I even prefer The Musical Offering.

*Just reread the title and realized this is about works that you DO enjoy that took work. Sorry. In that case, I struggled with John Cage's Book of Music at first, now it is one of my favorites. Same for Stockhausen's Oktophonie*


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Wagner always takes work....I can finally honestly say I do like the Ring and I'm glad I put the work into it. I appreciate parts of Tristan and keep working at it, but I don't know that I'll ever be able to say that I "like" it. Shostakovich's symphonies take some work and patience too. I like them but not in the traditional way that I like music. I feel like it connects with a different part of my brain than does music for which I enjoy the melodies. If that makes sense. String quartets take some time for me to understand the organization of the music if I've gone too long without listening to them


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes, I understand about the _Sacre du Printemps_; it was the same with me.

Also, although I consider myself among the most passionate of Mahler fans, like many another I feel that I have to plan for a listening of the 8th as if I were planning to hike the entire Appalachian Trail.


----------



## David9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Beethoven, Opus 133 in Bb, Große Fuge. I just did not know what to do with its raucous leaping motive after the introduction. Now, I follow the score and find it fascinating and 'always modern' as Stravinsky said of it. Recommend Takács Quartet's performance on their issue of the 'Late Quartets'.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If I have to work at it, then the piece is probably not something I want to listen to. I have had a few pieces that didn't click right away and then something (maybe a bit of historical info on it or how it relates to something else) spurred me go go back to it at a later date and then it clicked.

With Mahler, I just pretty much ignored his music until I heard Mahler's 1st at a concert I attended for Beethoven's 5th. I recall the Mahler symphony being quite interesting, but my focus was Beethoven at the time. Then, months later, Mahler clicked, largely because of that live performance, and I bought a cycle. I am still not that familiar with all Mahler's symphonies. Probably it is a matter of not spending enough time with them.

With Beethoven's symphonies, while I like them all in general, it was 3, 5, 6 and 9 that were my main focus. I more recently got into #4 and like it a lot, but still don't get what all the hype is on 7 and 8. Maybe I just have to listen more closely. Or attend a live performance.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Funny to see Le Sacre on here, since that was the first bit of classical music that actually interested and obsessed me  (though it's not my favorite Stravinsky work or his best IMO)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Berg's Chamber Concerto for 13 Instruments and Piano

List Hungaria, What One Hears On the Mountain, From The Cradle to the Grave

Bruckner Symphony No. 5

Delius Sea Drift

Ligeti Requiem

Mahler Symphony No. 7

All took some time to become familiar and understand and all provide greater satisfaction now


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The Brahms Requiem and Beethoven Missa Solemnis. It wasn't until I performed them (as a chorister) that I had any appreciation of them.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Virtually everything takes effort on my part. Back in the day it was usually only the 3rd or 4th time I heard a pop song before I could distinguish the melody and decide whether or not I liked it. It's one of the reasons it took me so long to embrace opera, which takes even more plays before I can get my head round it. It's also why I tend to stick with tried and tested composers as I did discover very early on that, if I like one of their operas, I'll almost certainly enjoy the others too.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I think of needing work to appreciate, that means I got the score and commentaries and marked the score up so I could understand them. Bach's Matthew Passion, Holst's Planets, and Strauss' Zarathustra fall into that category. 

Berg's Violin Concerto took me several years and a live performance before I warmed to it.


----------

